
Modeling BBR’s Interactions with Loss-Based Congestion Control [pdf] - jsnell
http://justinesherry.com/papers/ware-imc2019.pdf
======
Pahr3yah
Note that that is about BBRv1 (as available in recent linux kernels), BBRv2 is
going to address the fairness issues

[https://datatracker.ietf.org/meeting/105/materials/slides-10...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/meeting/105/materials/slides-105-iccrg-
bbr-v2-a-model-based-congestion-control-00)

~~~
justine
Hi! Thanks for your interest in BBR!

BBRv2 aims to solve a different issue -- which is that in shallow-buffered
networks, BBR consumes the entire link and starves out Cubic and Reno
completely.

This work shows something different. Even in deep-buffered networks (like over
most Internet access links) BBR(v1) has a funny property that it takes a fixed
fraction fo the network link -- no matter how many other competing TCP
connections there are. The deeper the buffer, the closer this fraction edges
towards 50%.

Given that there are a lot of changes from BBRv1 to BBRv2, it's not at all
clear whether this newer problem will exist in BBRv2 (we're trying to run some
experiments to find out soon!)

